# Rena Filstar XP series Review



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is my first review of the Rena Filstar XP2 canister filter. Before purchasing this canister I was using the Eheim 2213 Classic. While I really liked the Eheim 2213, I was interested in something with more flow (GPH) and more media capacity.

In my search for this I looked very seriously as the Eheim Professional and the Eheim Professional II series of filters. Both of these were quite a bit more expensive than the Filstar and I could not find any reason (besides the Eheim name) that made them any better of a filter. 

With that said, let me give you my first impression of the Filstar XP2. Before we get into details let me say I will follow up this review in the coming weeks as the filter is put to good use.

Opening the box reveals what many refer to as the “Lego set” that is included with the Filstar series of canister filters. Every possible piece of pipe you need to make a spray bar type outlet, a power head type output are included as well as flow regulators, extension pipes, suction cups, ect. If you can’t find what you need to make a customized solution for your tank in this “Lego set” there is something wrong. It’s all here.

The clear/frosted hose/tubing that’s included with the Filstar is 5/8” and very good quality. I was very impressed. It was hard to kink yet flexible enough to maneuver.

The instructions that come with the Filstar series are very easy to understand and follow. There is a step by step setup of the canister including a list of all parts and what they are used for. I’ve heard other people say they find the documentation lacking. Compared to the documentation I got with my Eheim Classic it’s excellent, but could still use some minor improvement.

Priming the filter was easy, though time consuming. It took me about 15 minutes but I was being very careful as to not spill water all over my living room floor. To prime all you do is pour water down the inlet house with the funnel Rena includes. Easier to prime than the Eheim Classic series and you don’t have to suck fish water!

The noise level… I’m sure many of you are waiting to hear what I am going to say here. I’m going to be very honest… it’s no Eheim. (Sorry Filstar Pimps!) It’s by no means loud but I can hear it running, which I expected. Even when I close the glass door on my stand I know its running. Again, it’s by no means loud though. When the fans are on in my CSL power compact they make more noise then the Filstar. It’s not something I have a problem with as I don’t have the tank setup in my bedroom, and to be honest even if I did I don’t think it would bother me.

The 2 media baskets that are included with the XP2 (1 media basket in the XP1, 3 media baskets in the XP3) and easy to remove and fill with media. The only thing I added was the ceramic rings. 2 types of sponges fill the first basket; ceramic rings and a floss sponge are in my second basket. A carbon pack (included in the box) was supposed to go in the second basket but I opted to use the ceramic rings in its place. Cleaning the filter should be extremely easy since the Filstar has a double disconnect value built into the canister.

I can’t comment on the filters effectiveness or performance at this time since I’ve only had it running for a day. I will follow up this review later which this information.

I would highly recommend the Filstar series to others with no hesitation. Its ease of use, included accessories, and price make this filter a very attractive offering in the somewhat crowed market of aquarium canister filters. Rena has been in the aquarium business since the 1950’s and I believe it’s a solid piece of equipment that will last, though time will tell.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

One little hint here. Assemble the filter, then fill it though the holes where the hoses attach. Takes about 2 minutes that way. I just treat some water put a funnel in the hole and pour. Then attach the hoses let it sit for a minute or two and go. What you don't want to do is fill the cannister and then try and attach the pump unit. The baskets will float up, become mis-aligned and may cause you to break off a latch as you force them closed.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice review AJ, I agree with everything you said (including the noise). This is one important difference to the apparently silent Eheims.

I haven't had the problem of misaligning baskets, perhaps because the noodles/lava rock I am using weight them down. Plus you can see the baskets through the canister housing. Just need to be careful when putting on the motor housing, if it doesn't seem to fit... something isn't sitting right.


----------



## Broken (Jan 11, 2004)

Nice review, this is my first canister so far I am happy with it. I have had a lot of questions, mostly because I am new to using canisters. I would agree about the noise, but it in my living room as well so it not that bad.

AJ did you get any type of whistle sound from the spray bar? Just wondering because I had to make the spray bar holes larger to resolve that problem. Also if you put your hand on the intake do you feel much Suction? I don't with mine, just wondering because I know if I do that with my HOB filter I can feel it, though i know it working because i see waste from the tank going into the filstar intake, plus it pumping water out of the spray bar.


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

Broken, no I did not. I've read others having this problem but I did not have any problem. Once it was primmed I waited the 2 minutes according to the manual and plugged it in. No whistle.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I have the whistling with my XP1 and not with my XP2. This only happens when I run at 100% flow. Someone suggested drilling some more holes in the spray bar...i'll have to try then soon


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

> Someone suggested drilling some more holes in the spray bar


Though I did not have the whistle, I added another set of holes in my sparbar this weekend to help increase water circulation. I just drilled more holes under the orignal holes and I'm very happy with the results. Much better water flow!


----------



## cruizer (Jan 8, 2004)

It took you 15 minutes to prime? Serisouly, you must have done something wrong! I set my XP2 up tonight (and I have never touched a canaster filter before). It took me all of 2 minutes and 30 seconds to prme it, and that includes waiting the 2 minutes specified. I dumped in probably 3/4 cup of water, put the cap on, and let it rip!

I also disagree with the noise level. When I first started it, it was louder than I expected. But after about an hour (basically getting all the air worked out of the system) i nocited that the noise was significantly lower. Sitting right next to the aquarium, one barely can hear it.


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

> I dumped in probably 3/4 cup of water, put the cap on, and let it rip!


Sorry but you did not prime it correct. 3/4 cup of water would not fill the canister, unless you filled it before hand?

I know it was not primed correct if you said it took an hour to get the air out of it.

Not work for word but... Reading the manual tells you to continue filling the hose until the water reachs the cap, then replace the cap, wait 2 minutes and power up.


----------



## Broken (Jan 11, 2004)

I would have to say mine took about 5 mins to prime, which is waiting them 2 mins it says, and the canister itself fill up. As for it being loud, lets just say I am glad I don't have an open stand other wise it would be really loud. When I stand in front of the tank I can hear it very clear.


----------



## cruizer (Jan 8, 2004)

AJ_Wave said:


> > I dumped in probably 3/4 cup of water, put the cap on, and let it rip!
> 
> 
> Sorry but you did not prime it correct. 3/4 cup of water would not fill the canister, unless you filled it before hand?


AJ, 
No offence, but I do believe you primed the system wrong. *You* don't have to fill the canister yourself, the priming does that for you! Read the directions again. What you do is you leave the hose disconnect handle in the UP position. You unscrew the cap from the top of the inlet side, and use the funnel to fill the tube, and it only takes about a 3/4 cup of water. Then you screw the cap back on, and then push down on the disconnect handle. What happens is the water in the tube is fed downward by gravity, and because of that it starts pulling in the water from the aquarium via suction. It's just like sucking water through a tube from a bucket when filling your aquarium. The canister fills itself pushing out all the air. The reason they tell you to wait the two minutes is to make sure all the air has been pushed out. If you filled the canuister manually, then you really don't need to wait the two minutes. At that point you fill the tube and turn the system on.


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

> No offence, but I do believe you primed the system wrong.


None taken and you could be correct. It was 1 in the morning when I did this. I'll have to re-read the manual... what you said makes sense.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, I own a Filstar Xp2. Priming doesn't take more than a couple mins, as you just fill the intake hose. Once you lock the connector down, it siphons from the intake and fills the cannister fully. This is why you wait 2 mins.

As for the noise level, i've never owned an Eheim, but I can tell you the XP2 isn't very noisy. All the people complaining about it have obviously never had an air pump. My 2 output rena air pump is easily 5 times louder than the Xp2. Hell, my AC300 "waterfall" outlet is noisier than the XP2.

(FYI - I'm a perfectionist, and LOVE my filstar. If i was a millionaire, I'd buy Eheims)


----------



## Broken (Jan 11, 2004)

I have a Rena 400 and and the xp 3 is louder than it. I have heard both sides of this, several reviews I have read say it very loud other say it does not make a sound. Since mine is only a few weeks old I called the place where I purchased it online today and they are going to send me a replacement so I will keep you posted if the new one is any better. I think it been great so far, but from the sounds of it maybe something is wrong with mine.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

> The noise level… I’m sure many of you are waiting to hear what I am going to say here. I’m going to be very honest… it’s no Eheim. (Sorry Filstar Pimps!) It’s by no means loud but I can hear it running, which I expected. Even when I close the glass door on my stand I know its running. Again, it’s by no means loud though. When the fans are on in my CSL power compact they make more noise then the Filstar. It’s not something I have a problem with as I don’t have the tank setup in my bedroom, and to be honest even if I did I don’t think it would bother me.


I have an XP3 that came with my 380 litre Rena aquarium. It was really noisy to start with , possibly an air bubble, but has since stteld and is quiet enough. I mean you can hear it running, but its not a nuisence.


----------



## bklock (Dec 9, 2003)

My Rena Filstar XP3 is my first canister filter. I believe that it is worth the money. As far as noise, it certainly isn't silent, but makes no more noise than a computer or a small fan running. 

The setup was really easy. I really like the quick disconnect for the hoses, which makes cleaning a breeze!

As far as priming the filter: You keep the quick disconnect valve closed. Fill the intake tube using the supplied funnel (Doesn't take much water, a few ounces maybe). Put the cap on the intake, and open the valve. The water in the intake hose creates a siphon which fills the canister. They say to leave it sit for 2 minutes so the air can rise out. I have never had any noise problems with mine.


----------



## jeffh129 (Jan 24, 2004)

Their literature says "self priming." I thougt it would be like an Eheim, where you just pushed down the big "button" to prime it. Guess not. 

So is the XP3 filter easy to prime or not. Also the noise....better or worse than a fluval? 

Priming with the funnel. Can you do this before you put the filter into the cabinet? It would be hard for me to prime it once it's down in the cabinet, set in back where it has to be.

I need to make a decision today. 

Thanks


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

The funnel is just for the initial prime...
once you get water in the input tube, you'll never need the funnel again.

Self-priming is done when you close the latch....
gravity from the intake tub fills the canister and forces the air out of the output side....

On a normal setup, closing the latch is all you need to prime it.


----------



## batman (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't care much for my xp3 (i won't buy another), several reasons: non clasping baskets (media floats everywhere when you take lid on/off), fairly noisy overall (much louder than my eheims), whistling spraybar until i drilled more holes (crazy !!). Decent for the money if these hassles are worth the bucks saved - for me, give me a big eheim !!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

batman said:


> non clasping baskets (media floats everywhere when you take lid on/off)


Me curious... What kind of media are you using?


----------



## batman (Mar 10, 2004)

This tank is currently for a couple large aquatic painted turtles, but will be my next planted community tank.

bottom basket:
coarse and medium pads, which obviously dont float.

center:
ceramic rings (few eheim rings used as seed from established filter) and boichem stars and a little EHFISUBSTRAT. these float everywhere.

top:
fine polishing pads and carbon pad.

When i take the main lid off and start pulling out baskets, the baskets and their lids float apart, the media in the center basket floats everywhere, etc. Same thing with putting it back together with some water in it. Your never know if the baskets and their lids are lined up creating a seal. With my eccos, the baskets not only have screw on lids, but each basket screws to the next basket, creating one solid column of baskets that can be handled. Maybe I'm doing something wrong (always possible)...


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

The XPs come with 2 or 3 filter basket separators....

You can put one on the center basket -- thus the rings will never float out.

Or buy a floss bag for the STRAT stuff you mentioned...


----------



## batman (Mar 10, 2004)

my basket separators float, which means if there is nothing sitting on top of it (like the top basket) ... it floats. and when the media below it floats, everything floats. I'm kinda new to aquariums and it's frustrating. If I didn't own an eheim, i wouldn't know the diff.

Great idea about the bag. THANKS.

you should check out that EHFISUBSTRAT made by eheim, the ultimate bio media.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

None of the substrates I have used float around, that's why the question.

Here is another idea... use sponges in the upper halfs of the baskets. That way nothing can float around. I use two coarse sponges in the lower basket, medium in the middle, and fine on top. Not because anything floats, but because if you put sponges in the lower half, the will rip a little where the plastic things are that hold the separators up. So basically bio media in the lower half, separator, sponges in the upper half, in each basket.


----------



## gmaniac (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi

Some questions.....

Where does one get the EHFISUBSTRAT...I didnt find many sites selling this on the web that were in english

Also, I'm sold on getting an XP filter for my 75 gallon plant tank.... Should I go ahead and get the xp3 and make use of the extra filtratoin rate?

thatfishplace is the cheapest I've seen so far.... any thoughts for the more experienced buyers out there? Once my wife sees this months credit card statement, I'll have a lot of 'essplanin to do (as Ricky says to Lucy)

thanks in advance
GM


----------



## batman (Mar 10, 2004)

Defeinietly get the xp3, i have one on my 75 gal and enjoy the extra media space. It is a fine filter for the money, you will enjoy.

I have seen eheim substrat at several english onlines. including http://www.drsfostersmith.com

A yahoo search for "Ehfisubstrat PRO" will yield many.

Not to confuse things more, look for the Ehfisubstrat Pro (it is improved).
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...=62732&R=14943&Nao=9&N=2004+113066+2147013836

Here is a store with the xp3 cheap, but they want too much for the Ehfisubstrat PRO.http://superfishstore.com/waterworld/nfoscomm/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_22_25&products_id=31

There is an ebay guy that i have bought several things from with great success. he has the xp3 for 99 and the substrat for 19. but it is not substrat pro. write him and ask him for pro maybe.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2386071045&category=3212

good luck


----------



## Werdna (Nov 3, 2006)

I am going to drill some extra holes in my sprary bar tomorrow after reading this.

ONE TIP: after filling the canister filter all the way, I unclasp one of the clasps and let some water spill out. Then I tilt the canister and repeat until you can no longer see any air in the canister at all. Get a beach towel before you try this!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

When you are attaching the tubing to the fittings use a little vegetable oil. 
That way, if you ever need to take things apart they will be much easier to remove. 

I like the Filstars a lot better than Fluvals or Eheims.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

BTW, these are now produced by API, and from what I've heard, they no longer come with a spraybar.

Shame if true, 'cause I've got two (XP-1 and XP-3) older ones, and love mounting the spraybar at the end of the tank for lengthwise current.

Anyone with any experience of the newer versions?

~Bruce


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Bruce_S said:


> BTW, these are now produced by API, and from what I've heard, they no longer come with a spraybar.
> 
> Shame if true, 'cause I've got two (XP-1 and XP-3) older ones, and love mounting the spraybar at the end of the tank for lengthwise current.
> 
> ...


I have to the old and new version of the XP3 and my new version came with just the jet instead of the spray bar.


----------

